
Universal transistor serves as a basis to perform any logic function - joeyespo
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-12-universal-transistor-basis-logic-function.html
======
amatus
tl;dr: This transistor doesn't use doped silicon, instead it has an extra gate
which gives the effect of dynamically choosing the polarity.

